# Privilege to Post



## narad (Jan 11, 2018)

So I was reading another thread and when I went to post in it, I got an error, and upon refresh received this message:







But I'm a white cis male -- how do I specify this? Is it just in account settings?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 11, 2018)

You must be one of them queerosexual atheists.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 20, 2018)

narad said:


> So I was reading another thread and when I went to post in it, I got an error, and upon refresh received this message:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You just go to your account preferences, and............... check your privilege.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jan 20, 2018)

gunshow86de said:


> You just go to your account preferences, and............... check your privilege.


----------

